# Lost - Frame to small raft



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

ha!


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

maybe a dumb question, but did you contact the rangers?


----------



## cpassas (Oct 22, 2010)

We called. Never got to speak to rangers directly. We were told they would look for it. No word.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*good luck for the recovery*

If you could talk directly to the Ranger at WW, I think that would be ideal.

Camped there quite a bit, have left stuff on the ramp up against that fence overnight several times and zero problems.

My bet is some one turned that frame in to the Ranger.


----------



## ReefGirl (Jan 6, 2011)

Why would you leave gear behind somewhere on purpose?


----------

